# Forgeworld Releases 2011-10-21



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

*LAND RAIDER PROTEUS*
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LAND-RAIDER-PROTEUS.html


> Mechanicus tech-savants believe that the Land Raider Proteus is a precursor to the Phobos pattern vehicle now found amongst the armouriums of the Adeptus Astartes. Bulkier and faster than the Phobos, ancient and forgotten data-looms describe the Proteus as a forward assault vehicle, commonly fielded in Explorator missions during the dawning days of Mankind’s fledgling galactic empire. Complete resin kit, model designed by Phil Stutcinskas. Experimental rules for the Land Raider Proteus can be found here.



































Rules can be found here.

*RELIC CONTEMPTOR DREADNOUGHT BODY*
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/RELIC-CONTEMPTOR-DREADNOUGHT-BODY.html


> Given the rarity of the Contemptor-pattern chassis, it is not uncommon for those Chapters blessed enough to count these ancient war machines amongst their arsenal to embellish their armoured sarcophagus with scripture, honour scrolls and additional details to commemorate the heroism and indomitable valour of the Ancient enshrined within. Complete resin kit, model designed by Simon Egan and Will Hayes. Contemptor Pattern Dreadnought arms shown in some images sold separately.




















*CONTEMPTOR PATTERN CLOSE COMBAT ARM (CLAW)* 
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/CONTEMPTOR-PATTERN-CLOSE-COMBAT-ARM-(CLAW).html


> A variant and more savage close combat weapon than the standard fist. Contains parts to arm the Contemptor with either a powerful Graviton Gun or a compact and deadly Plasma Blaster. Model designed by Will Hayes.












*CONTEMPTOR PATTERN MULTI MELTA*
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/CONTEMPTOR-PATTERN-MULTI-MELTA.html


> The Contemptor Pattern Multi-Melta allows the Contemptor Pattern Dreadnought to be armed with potent anti-tank weaponry. Model designed by Will Hayes.


----------



## renren (Mar 30, 2010)

i dont see this on there site yet at this time where did u find this


----------



## Viryn (Mar 14, 2010)

Space Marines -> Tanks -> Last page


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

They appear to have taken it down from the site at the moment, but I initially found it in the new stuff section. It's sure to be announced later tonight via newsletter.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

And now we have even more items released, added them to the top post.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

hey! its the old land raider...... in resin..... and alot more expensive... and don't come in boxes of 2.

Still cool


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Sweet.. was wondering when they'd finally put these up.. Especially the relic contemptor. :grin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Signing up for the newsletter has its perks.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I know Im gona get alotta flak for this, but im a say it anyway...

I know that is an old school raider and a very old school dread, but I always thought the old school was hideous.

I was just never a fan of those things...

I await the barrage insults headed my direction please be gentle...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Why? Old school isn't to everyones taste.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Problem I have with old school stuff is that it's tough to justify it's inclusion in a 40k SM army to me.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Relics of the Chapter.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Problem I have with old school stuff is that it's tough to justify it's inclusion in a 40k SM army to me.


what do you mean justify? You talking about appearance wise? Otherwise it's a GW model that is WYSIWYG.

Some of the old stuff is very very hideous. Some have nice character, for example all my IG commissars are RT commissars.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

hungryugolino said:


> Relics of the Chapter.


Yeah but it's still very iffy, I can't imagine many chapters (only 1st and 2nd founding?) would even have them, let alone want to risk them.



comrade said:


> what do you mean justify? You talking about appearance wise? Otherwise it's a GW model that is WYSIWYG.
> 
> Some of the old stuff is very very hideous. Some have nice character, for example all my IG commissars are RT commissars.


Fluff wise.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Its not iffy at all and the experimental rules with the fluff explains how chapters can have them.

Anyway to the Dread, got one already but nice to see it painted, also love the new DCCW arm with the plasma alot of weapon arms for me to buy.


The Landraider while expensive has nice rules, i really like the fact it can be included in a CSM army and has rules for its own version of the Machine Spirit. (possibley another hint to the next CSM codex).


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Liking that multi-melta, and may well stick that on a Chaos Dreadnought; but what I'm really waiting for is the Mk.1 Rhino conversion kit they showed at GD.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Like the contemptor, not a big fan of the LR.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

On a side note: Anyone that includes more then one centemptor should be slapped regardless of how awsome they look. Unless your doing a historic battle.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The LR rules are nice though, hate the model.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes, it is kinda eye burning.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

LukeValantine said:


> On a side note: Anyone that includes more then one centemptor should be slapped regardless of how awsome they look. Unless your doing a historic battle.


Bring it on:training: I'm doing an Ancients Assault Force and having at least 3/4 of them...the fact that they're old Technology fits the 'ancient' part of that force for me.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

I like the oldskool Land Raider, but I wish they'd done something with the tracks. I know they're distinctive, but at least put some _detail_ on the growser plates? Maybe add splines or something to the track pins to justify why they protrude so much? Compared to the rest of the updated details, the tracks are a bland eyesore.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I really like that clawed fist they released. Im thinking about getting a couple of those and a contemptor dreadnought body and convert it for the thousand sons army that im going to make soon.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I like that relic dread, and I wanna get it for my Space Wolves but I'll wait to see if they release these army specific contemptors first...


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Just when I thought that FW couldn't tempt me anymore. I actually do like the old school look of the LR, so I'll probably get one at some point. And I love the look of the relic contemptor, much better than the prior one.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yay now my oringal LR can have more frinds to play with (depending on how much they cost  ).
Where is the twin-linked autocannon for the contemptor? Assault cannons were very rare during the hersey thats why CSM all use autocannons. So why didn't they release them the other way around????

EDIT: £80 the orginal only cost me a tenner new in 1989. Surely 8x the price is a little more than inflation, others wise it would cost about £2 for a mars bar.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

well considering its fully resin that probably accounts for most of the price, some yes would be down to increase in prices of the years.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I was just never a fan of the old school SM stuff, I like the shovel face look compared to the beakies and I like how the LR looks now, the old one just looks silly and odd in my opinion.

The old dreads were ok I guess it just to me looks to unoriginal, the current dreads now are just more unique with a lil more flavor to them and not as sleek looking, I just don't feel sleek and SM should be in the same sentence.

Im not a complete old school hater I still perfer the old school Hive tyrant model and the old Zoanthropes. Th ecurrent Tyrant is still cool, but WTF were they thinkin makin the zoanthrope look like a giant mutated sperm cell from hell and don't get me started on the DE wyches we have now or should I say the DE drag queens.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

;-; My wallet cries, but....its perfect for my pre-heresy Thousand Sons.....


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

TheSpore said:


> The old dreads were ok I guess it just to me looks to unoriginal, the current dreads now are just more unique with a lil more flavor to them and not as sleek looking, I just don't feel sleek and SM should be in the same sentence.


The MkIV dreads FW have had for a while now are pretty much perfect IMO, not to mention how gorgeous the legion/chapter-specific models are


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

TheReverend said:


> I like that relic dread, and I wanna get it for my Space Wolves but I'll wait to see if they release these army specific contemptors first...


The rules for army specific ones are in this book I believe.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone notice how this LR is supposed to be a forward assault vehicle and yet ISN'T an assault vehicle, and has no forward ramp?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It specifically states that it has no Assault Ramp mate.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

"Bulkier and faster than the Phobos, ancient and forgotten data-looms describe the Proteus as a forward assault vehicle, commonly fielded in Explorator missions during the dawning days of Mankind’s fledgling galactic empire." 
Yet it isn't an assault vehicle? 
Either way not a massive fan of the model


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Read the experimental rules for it  .



> ...This has led some to label the pattern as the Land Raider’s
> progenitor type — intended for the exploration and conquests of new worlds and harsh and unforgiving alien environments. The Proteus Land Raiders
> however lack the armoured frontal assault ramps and larger troop capacity of the more commonplace Land Raider types, which, along with the difficulty
> of their reproduction, is likely to have explained their displacement in favour of other patterns during the wars of the Horus Heresy and the dark millennia
> that have passed since...


It explains why its got the scout rule rather then any assault rules.


----------

